# Wanted: Hunting Buddy(s) for Beginning Female Hunter



## Camo_Cami (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been a long time lurker of this forum and have learned a lot of really useful information. Now, I am hoping someone can help me out.

I'm looking for someone who would be willing to be my hunting buddy. I recently started hunting (last year), and had somebody to go with at that time. Since then, they found other male hunting partners, and left me out in the cold. Right now, all I'm hearing is, "Sorry, it's a guys only weekend" with none of them willing to let me tag along :roll: .

Last year I managed to get my first pheasant, duck, and deer. I was able to go waterfowl hunting once already, and got my first goose. I have taken every woman's hunter/shooting course in my area (North Central ND) in the hopes of finding people to go hunting with, but so far it's a bust. Most women are there because their significant other hunts and wants them too as well. I taught myself how to hunt by taking women hunting classes, reading books, and getting out there and trying it.

I am hoping to find some like-minded individuals who are willing to go hunting with me. I have tried hunting pheasant, waterfowl, and deer. But am willing to try just about any type of hunting. I like the challenge of learning something new. I also bought a bow so I could try bow hunting, but so far haven't made it out into the field. I may not be the best shot in the world, but I like to think I'm a least good company. I don't mind cold, wet, mud, blood, etc. Believe me, I've seen worse.

Thanks for stopping by and good luck with your hunting seasons.

Editted to Add: I have been getting several questions about what city I live in. I'm near Minot. I'm a little leary about giving out the exact city. Seen way too many horror shows.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys only w/e?? What kind of person excludes the ladies from outdoor activities? I'd love to have a lady to take out w/ me since my wife won't go. This may be the ticket to convincing her and some of her friends to give the outdoors a chance. Good for you for getting out there and enjoying much of what nature has to offer! I wish I were closer to you b/c I'd sure take you along and any guys in my group that didn't like it would need to find another group for the w/e. If you ever make it KS, I'd be honored to have you along!! We've got pheasants, quail, and prairie chickens. That means there is a possiblity of adding a couple more species to your list of adventures. Oh yeah, I live on the E side of the state where the hoards of turkeys are too. Bring a friend or 2 as well. KS spring turkey hunting weather is ideal and the sights and sounds of spring are unreal.


----------



## mcdeelabs (Apr 18, 2010)

You know my best hunting partner is a dog! My lab doesn't complain, she'll do anything for me and is always thrilled to go hunting, loves to warm my feet and is the best hunting partner ever.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're in the Minot area contact the local Delta Waterfowl chapter as they have an annual woman's hunt each year.

Check out the Delta Waterfowl web site for contact information.


----------



## Camazama (Aug 10, 2010)

I second what *Chaws* stated. If you're in the Minot area, watch for the Delta Waterfowl hunt (late September). I have been the past two years and it has always been a good time.

Another avenue to persue is the Souris River Basin Longbeards. They normally have a women's day towards the beginning of September. Look on their website for more information. I have also been to that one and had an equally wonderful time.

Next, try looking on the ND Game and Fish website. They hold a Becoming and Outdoors Woman (BOW) twice a year. Once in the fall (this upcoming weekend) and again during the winter months. A lot of fun is had at these events and it's a great way to meet other women interested in the outdoors.

Lastly, you can drop me a message if you're still looking for someone to hunt with. I tend to hunt by myself as it seems the guys continually 'forget' to invite me along. I can't guarantee any success but I can guarantee a women's day out.

Camazama


----------

